# Platinum P450 Led Light Height



## Grassuatch (Nov 30, 2014)

Can someone please tell me the distance to keep my light durging the seedling - veg - flower stage. 3 Plants 1 Light.

Thanks


----------



## ironman1 (Dec 1, 2014)

I have my two 300 watt fixtures 16 inches and seedlings seem to like it


----------



## Dman1234 (Dec 2, 2014)

I do not know your specific light but 14-24 inches seems to be what LED's require.


----------



## Grassuatch (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks for the replies, I moved it down to 18" and what little stretch I had stopped. This is my first time with Leds and so far I prefer the curly tail compact floros for seedlings. The growth seemed more vigorous, stems thicker and the plants just looked more vibrant with the CFs almost touching the seedling.


----------

